# 3 day hog hunt - middle GA



## sriexinger (Oct 21, 2009)

I am looking for property in middle GA on which 6-7 guys can hunt hogs for 2-3 days.  We are not looking to hunt anything other than hogs.  I am not interested in a yearly lease because this hunt will involve about half out-of-state hunters for a one-time hunt.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 26, 2009)

...Give Neal Smith a phone call . He owns a farm over run with hogs down around Toombsboro Ga. along the river swamps there. He'll guarantee you a hog, set you up in baited stands, skin and quarter your hogs, all for 150 bucks per person. His number is...478-456-5301...He says he can't make ends meet any other way, no money to make on the farm now that the feral hogs have taken over! He's got 142 acre farm there. Some of the farmers down there sell hog hunts with guaranteed hogs at as little as 135 bucks. I took a 276lb. sow, all three of my sons took hogs too. A 130lb'r, and two smaller shoat sized hogs we wanted for great eating size!

....I'll tell you sometyhing else, the meat from these hogs is every bit as good as what you buy in the market, Maybe less fat, but otherwise you can't tell it from storebought pork.I got a BUNCH of lean bacon off my big sow!.


----------



## sriexinger (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you, sir.  I'll give him a ring.


----------

